# Solved: Internet Explorer 7 " Address is not valid - http:/// "



## ltdortch (Feb 20, 2007)

Good Morning,

All of a sudden, whenever I enter a website address in IE7, I keep getting the message stating, "The address is not valid" along with " http:/// " in the URL bar. What is causing this to happen? 

I'm currently using another computer to access the internet. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what website are you entering?


----------



## ltdortch (Feb 20, 2007)

google.com, msn.com, abc.com, etc.

I also deleted all temp files, cookies, history, etc.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is it adding the extra '/' at the end of http?


----------



## ltdortch (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes. It's adding the extra '/' at the end of 'http://' along with the message 'The address is not valid'.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you just tried entering google.com or www.google.com?


----------



## ltdortch (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## ltdortch (Feb 20, 2007)

I found a solution to my problem:

http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/810815-ie7-address-not-valid-http.html

I just hope the settings doesn't automatically change again. I'm not sure how it got changed in the first place.

Thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for posting a solution. I'll mark it solved.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks to you all for your help!

I was about to re-install XP. I decided to join this forum and was about to post the same question. I had tried for 2 days to solve this for a family member. The PC was infected with a few trojans/virii etc... Got rid of those but still no internet. I ran SpyBot, AdAware, HijackThis, Super Anti Spyware, MS Security Essentials, etc... Nothing would fix the problem.

Luckily I searched first and finally found that this proxy setting was the problem for me as well.

I appreciate the folks here and will try to do my part to help others.

RM


----------

